# sweet potatoe



## buzzy (Sep 16, 2010)

Dug up my white sweet potatoes today. Several of them being around 3#  but 1 was 4.25# & would like to smoke it. Looking for ideas or recipes.

THANKS


----------



## flash (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't remember which member offered these? Meowey?? These are basically smoked potatoes with an herb and spice rub. Sounds like barbecue to me. INGREDIENTS: • 8 baking potatoes (Yukon gold's are good for this) • 1 cup bacon grease, softened, not melted • HERB MIX: • 2 tablespoons ground sage • 2 tablespoons granulated garlic • 2 tablespoons dried parsley • 2 tablespoons salt • 2 tablespoons coarsely ground black pepper • 2 tablespoons sugar • 2 tablespoons paprika PREPARATION: Wash and dry potatoes. Rub warm, soft bacon grease into the skin of each potato, covering completely. Mix the herbs together; roll each potato in herb mixture, making sure to cover completely. Puncture each potato several times. Place on hot grill in a smoker, and smoke for 1 hour at 250 deg, turning once. Remove potato and wrap each in double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil. Seal the foil and place back in smoker for another 1 to 1 1/2 hours or until soft when poked. ** When I made these, my potatoes took longer. I omitted the 'foil step' and the potatoes were crunchy on the outside. These were the hit of the party. I'll definitely make them again.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 17, 2010)

A great sweet savory dish:

boil and mash a pot of sweet potato's or yams. (use butter and heavy cream when mashing)
put in one whole head of roasted garlic
1 C of freshly grated parmesan (save a little for sprinkling on top)
1/2 C of maple syrup
salt & pepper to taste
then put it all in the smoker with a little bit of apple smoke for about 1 hr.
It is a heavenly mix of salty, sweet, smokey goodness, all your guests will be amazed...... just don't count the calories! lol


----------

